# Swan or is it a Stork



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

Egypt's 'spying' stork and other incidents of animal espionage | World news | The Guardian

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Tanji (Jul 17, 2013)

Not a happy ending
Arrested 'spy' stork killed and eaten after release in Egypt | World news | theguardian.com


----------

